# I Need a new TAM member Name -



## Readytogo (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, over a year ago I started posting that I needed to leave my abusive husband. I was a mess. Went through a lot of head drama and felt helpless. 

So my TAM name was "Readytogo" but now that I left - what should my new name bef? 

Any good suggestions - I thought of "Gotupandleft, or Gotupandwent. 

OR "Hoofhearted" - get it ?? LOL. :rofl:


Now here I am, working on filing for divorce, many obstacles behind me and many more to come. I'm alone but happy. Some days I get bored. But then I look at my "to do" list and work on something different every day. 

I'm a mother of 3 older sons and am a work in progress. I want them to be proud of me and respect the decisions I've made.

So - what's my new TAM name??


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Readytogo said:


> Well, over a year ago I started posting that I needed to leave my abusive husband. I was a mess. Went through a lot of head drama and felt helpless.
> 
> So my TAM name was "Readytogo" but now that I left - what should my new name bef?
> 
> ...


How about "Already Gone"...

Based on an Eagles song:

Well, I heard some people talkin' just the other day 
And they said you were gonna put me on a shelf 
But let me tell you I got some news for you 
And you'll soon find out it's true 
And then you'll have to eat your lunch all by yourself 
'cause I'm already gone 
And I'm feelin' strong 
I will sing this vict'ry song, woo, hoo,hoo,woo,hoo,hoo 

The letter that you wrote me made me stop and wonder why 
But I guess you felt like you had to set things right 
Just remember this, my girl, when you look up in the sky 
You can see the stars and still not see the light (that's right) 

And I'm already gone 
And I'm feelin' strong 
I will sing this vict'ry song, woo, hoo,hoo,woo, hoo,hoo 

Well I know it wasn't you who held me down 
Heaven knows it wasn't you who set me free 
So often times it happens that we live our lives in chains 
And we never even know we have the key 

But me, I'm already gone 
And I'm feelin' strong 
I will sing this vict'ry song 
'cause I'm already gone 
Yes, I'm already gone 
And I'm feelin' strong 
I will sing this vict'ry song 
'cause I'm already gone 
Yes, I'm already gone 
Already gone 
All right, nighty-night


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Or See Ya or Adidos


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Readytogo said:


> I'm a mother of 3 older sons
> 
> So - what's my new TAM name??


Saw this on a license plate recently. Feel free to use it...

*1HotMama*


----------



## Readytogo (Jul 11, 2012)

thunderstruck said:


> Saw this on a license plate recently. Feel free to use it...
> 
> *1HotMama*


 I like it! It's how I feel most days. :smthumbup:


----------

